# Giving Spots Away?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I never got to post on the small bodies of water. Lakes never seemed to matter, because fish especially saugeyes, change daily. Guys that troll for reports never will be their on time anyway. By the time someone reports a decent bite, and a person drives there the next day its over! Hell its usually over for me to. Pound them in a spot one night, and cant get a bite the next night. A troll is not going back twice. As far as rivers I'm general in my information. Great Miami River is close enough. Most people know I only fish Indian. River fish can come really easy one day and extremely difficult on other days. That being said, I decided to become a dedicated river fisherman this year. I put out a few posts about river fishing and then decided hell with it, and just went on a mission. I've walked close to 5 or 6 miles of the GMR. I've figured it out somewhat. Never really saw any boot prints after the first mile. That being said, I found a couple great stretches, where i was picking up fish consistently. I absolutely dont want to fish these stretches with a dozen other people, let alone a couple. Selfish? I dont think so. I give up enough decent information to help others out. Im close 58 years old, trucking over blow downs, fighting beaver damns, falling on banks, falling in water, losing jigs and rogues, staying out past my bedtime. Working, thinking, trying to figure it out. If i can do it, others can to. Like many have said FB, internet, seems to be the best, easiest, choice for some.

River fishing has
been so exciting to me because every day is an adventure! Came face to face with a dry land beaver one night that was pretty pissed off! So instead of spending hours searching the Net for that PERFECT REPORT or LOCATION, go put on some boots and pound the rivers, lakes, and shores. Your fish will become so much more exciting and fulfilling! Better than standing beside 6 other guys that read the same internet report. Just a side note, I've taken my fish, and taken a pic at another spot on the lake! I watched it the next night! Many people absolutely pay attention to the back ground of photos. It was kind of funny one evening 4 trucks and one car from previous nights photos! I do have an inner circle of guys that i fish with, they give me reports, and i give them reports. We fish different parts of the Lake, and then try to figure it out, and sooner or later, we usually do. Find your inter circle of friends, and keep it small! Love all the Ohio Game Fisherman.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Even if you don’t catch anything....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I think that’s just about how everybody feels...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Well said, Carp. You hit the nail on the head. Those fish are much more rewarding when the work is put into it as you have done. I think a lot of people will tell you half the fun is grinding through the frustration and endless trials until you strike gold and find a pattern.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The first sentence in any fishing report should be (should've been there) I learned that while fishing salt water. Get there at 4:30am, stand there 4 hours with a 12' rod and a 6" live bait and watch all the rods bend from right to left as the school passes through. about 149 broken lines and 1 40#Jack Crevalle landed......


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I don't mind posting about lakes and public areas, but I avoid posting about private spots. Now if I'm on a lake and it's already known the bite is on....I'll openly share. I'll even share pretty new info on a lake most of the time. 
Also, if I'm on the fish you usually won't hear about it until it's over. I've waited two weeks to say anything even to so called friends. There are only about 3-4 people that get up to date info from me. It's not rude it's just fair to expect someone to do their own work.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

There used to be a great running thread(s) on another section of this board. I don't fish there but I found it entertaining and followed it and the cast of characters like a TV series.
Apparently lurkers were doing the same, trash and trouble followed. The thread is no more and you will be hard pressed to get any kind of a report from that location now.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah. I got no secrets to hide. I always fish pymi causeway. Somedays fish come, somedays they dont. I dont have all night or day to see if they ever come at which hour they feel hungry on a certain day. Sometimes i manage to get a 15 minute spurt they chase some baitfish and manage to mistake my fatheads. But that 15 minutes is up i get nothing for the hour before & after.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, if I'm on the fish you usually won't hearabout it until it's over. I've waited two weeks to say anything even to so called friends.There are only about 3-4 people that get upto date info from me. It's not rude it's just fairto expect someone to do their own work.
Southersaug

This is exactly where I'm at to. Well put. 
. We all know when and where there SUPPOSED to bite. And we all continue sharing information that helps us learn as fishermen.....
And I also agree with you carp,more often then not if your chaseing reports ,you prolly wont have any good reports to give.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Whatever happened to putting your time in and learning. Many guys on here do that, but there are some that post weekly asking where they biting, what your using, then exact spots. Then they say there going, but they don't tell us how they did. Sure enough, they are on next week asking where they biting.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

would someone like me so I am not sitting at 666 likes....LOL


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

guppygill said:


> would someone like me so I am not sitting at 666 likes....LOL


Yup!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

If anyone has any good spots for the Mahoning River close to Warren, private message me and it will be our secret lol lol . Had a couple guys last year help me get started on the river but it's up to me to put the leg work in and I'll be doing more of that this weekend... Thanks again guys and you know who you are.....Rich


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I wouldn’t even mind if someone sent a pm and asked if we could meet up and do some fishing. That’s how I met Josh (Brahmabull). Now I consider him a really close friend and we fish together all the time and have been hunting together. Just don’t randomly ask for specific spots. If I want to know if something is biting at a certain location I go and find out for myself. I know everyone is busy and crunched for time but if you have time to go fishing if you hear about a hot bite then you have time to go try and find a hot bite on your own.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Even if you don’t catch anything....
> 
> View attachment 342805


Agreed. It's always nice just to get out doors and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you all for understanding. We all work hard for fish, not a problem helping guys out that would do the same. But in todays world, most want instant gratification! They thrill is in the hunt! This includes hunting and fishing. Fish early, fish often, and get your boots on, and you shall be rewarded!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Agreed. It's always nice just to get out doors and enjoy the scenery.
> View attachment 342847



Looks like a great spot and one I may have fished! 

But if not, still a cool picture!

I see several spots saugeyes may be hiding!


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

The winter woods sure are nice aren't they?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I help most......by. pm only...way to many lurkers. Did a experiment...posted a well known mediocre public spot. Said the flathead fishing was on fire. Multiple fish over 20 lbs in one night. A Thursday if I remember right. Friday I drove by just b4 dark. Usually 2 cars there maybe 3
I counted 23 cars In. The parking lot. Laughed so hard...the spot was spoiled for 2 weeks.. a bu ch of s.all channels was all I ever caught there. Just easy access to wet a line


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

As far as I’m concerned where your fishing does not matter!!!!!! But what you’re using to catch them and how you were using it is far more important than where you were at. And please if you could add the color that would be helpful after that as far as I’m concerned I was able to get the meat and potatoes of information


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

"Should have been here yesterday" the story of my life.


----------



## lakebilly440 (Apr 12, 2016)

I have no problem helping folks


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

carp said:


> Thank you all for understanding. We all work hard for fish, not a problem helping guys out that would do the same. But in todays world, most want instant gratification! They thrill is in the hunt! This includes hunting and fishing. Fish early, fish often, and get your boots on, and you shall be rewarded!


Can't agree more!
For anyone wanting to learn our local waters, this site is a gold mine of info. Even if you are new at fishing, it doesn't take much effort to research old threads and put a program together for any given time of year. But most importantly, you can't learn how to fish from the couch.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Ok here's the scoop.......1:00 AM at roosters point on pink gummy worms, but only on Tuesday and Thursdays


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I help most......by. pm only...way to many lurkers. Did a experiment...posted a well known mediocre public spot. Said the flathead fishing was on fire. Multiple fish over 20 lbs in one night. A Thursday if I remember right. Friday I drove by just b4 dark. Usually 2 cars there maybe 3
> I counted 23 cars In. The parking lot. Laughed so hard...the spot was spoiled for 2 weeks.. a bu ch of s.all channels was all I ever caught there. Just easy access to wet a line


I learned my lesson when I burnt one of my public spots on another board several years ago. This board required that you post a pic of your face as the avatar. The spot got overrun (and trashed) all that season and not a single face was one I had seen on that board. 
Coincidence? Maybe but I have fished there for decades and never seen the like of that.--Or since.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> Agreed. It's always nice just to get out doors and enjoy the scenery.
> View attachment 342847


That’s a lovely place to spend an afternoon some of the biggest perch in NEO run up that ditch! It does get a bit crowded sometimes tho.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I think anyone who actually gos fishing and makes reports have been burned if they haven’t yet they will learn. 

Rule # 1 If you post it they will come. 

You definitely have to be careful especially when it comes to your location settings on your phone camera. 
Google images has burned more fishing holes than any single blabbing mouth. 

I like to share reports with baits and presentations water temp ,weeds, no weeds, muck bottom gravel bottom. But site specific info stays out 99.9% of the time. Location itself doesn’t put lips on hooks but it will put garbage all over your favorite shore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I help most......by. pm only...way to many lurkers. Did a experiment...posted a well known mediocre public spot. Said the flathead fishing was on fire. Multiple fish over 20 lbs in one night. A Thursday if I remember right. Friday I drove by just b4 dark. Usually 2 cars there maybe 3
> I counted 23 cars In. The parking lot. Laughed so hard...the spot was spoiled for 2 weeks.. a bu ch of s.all channels was all I ever caught
> there. Just easy access to wet a line


Sounds like a lame move to me. Posting a false report should raise eyebrows. Bragging about it should have some consequences.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

He said it was an experiment, I have actually wondered just what the impact was from posting. I'm glad tom posted the results, I will think even harder before I give any information now. He never said it was a regular thing. I am like others, techniques and no site info I'll always share.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The report was legit. The sub species may have been off. Nothing wrong with what ST did. 

If people are unhappy about being spoon fed the wrong info maybe they should find their own fish. Instead of lurking around trying to catch the HOT BiTE after it’s already happened. 

Lots fishermen are Liars usually if a fishermen is in a bait store or online bragging I always assume they are lying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

real reeltime said:


> Sounds like a lame move to me. Posting a false report should raise eyebrows. Bragging about it should have some consequences.


LMAO like i said, it was a experiment. I truly enjoy helping others as a few on this site will tell you. I was flamed once for posting a general spot south of Dayton.. I did not believe that it would impact as i was told it would. So I preformed my little ruse and you can believe me only pm info now to those I trust. Just what consequences should I endure, im curious?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just what consequences should I endure, im curious?


OFF WITH HIS HEAD I SAY!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> LMAO like i said, it was a experiment. I truly enjoy helping others as a few on this site will tell you. I was flamed once for posting a general spot south of Dayton.. I did not believe that it would impact as i was told it would. So I preformed my little ruse and you can believe me only pm info now to those I trust. Just what consequences should I endure, im curious?


I think that was GREAT! Only ones to get mad would be the info chasers. 
I’ve had to start lying about where I hunt anymore and sneak anything nice out of my spots. If it’s not one of the kids of my buddies overrunning my spots, it’s some of the cabin owners calling their buddies about what was taken off the ridge by their place. Kinda gets to me after putting in 30 yrs + time in to find the spots on a spot only to be bumped out or crowded out. It is public land but I usually find spots nobody else takes a second look at till I drag one out


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Right On QUOTES;
"As far as I’m concerned where your fishing does not matter!!!!!! *But what you’re using to catch them and how you were using it is far more important than where you were at. And please if you could add the color that would be helpful"*

QUOTE
*"I wouldn’t even mind if someone sent a pm and asked if we could meet up and do some fishing."*

QUOTE
*"If anyone has any good spots for the Mahoning River close to Warren, private message me and it will be our secret lol lol .* Had a couple guys last year help me get started on the river but it's up to me to put the leg work in and I'll be doing more of that this weekend...

QUOTE
*"it doesn't take much effort to research old threads and put a program together for any given time of year. But most importantly, you can't learn how to fish from the couch."*




I totally agree with all of the above quotes & advise.
*FLYFISHRICH,,,,, Have you used the 'SEARCH' (Mahoning River) box????

*
I could never count all of the OFFERS I gave to 'NEWBIES',,, aka, people asking for help.. 
Like, I'll either meet you there, or heck, come to my house & I'll drive ya to 10 of my old spots!.
I figure, I'M OLD,,,,, & it's time to PASS DOWN & show kids & or NEWBIES anything I can,,, just maybe it'll help them to love fishing & the outdoors as much as I do.!?
*I figure,* If I pass around 100 of *my old spots*,,, NO WAY can that be "Spot Burning"?
In a perfect world, If I can help 50 newbies find a fish, & they pass it on, EVERYBODY EVENTUALLY WINS.



I started working in, & then tearing down steelmills in '70. That lasted about 20 years.
Then after the mills were mostly gone, I worked for companies that re-built bridges.
I was Around, Over or On NE O & NW Pa water 90% of that time. 
I searched around for frogs, turtles, crabs & fish everywhere,,,,, & fished hundreds of 'SPOTS',,, before, after, & sometimes during work. ;>)
I FISHED just about every Creek, River, puddle & pond from Cleveland To Quippa,,, & if I wasn't fishing, I'd be watching others reel them in.

But still, I have no confidence in CASTING lures.
I'd rather drag & float live baits than anything else.
( so, if you post that your catching fish by casting, I just might BEG, to come & watch ya. 
I will not pass on YOUR spot. ;>)
*
"GIVING SPOTS AWAY"?
SURE!!!*
If you are a NON-STOP, Never Give Up KID, Newbie, or caster that needs some spots, just ask,,,, I'll take you to hundreds of* 'MY' old productive spots'* & we'll give them a try.
& Most likely, now, I'll just sit back & watch ya,,,,, smiling with admiration.


THANKS,,,, everybody.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

threeten said:


> I think that was GREAT! Only ones to get mad would be the info chasers.
> I’ve had to start lying about where I hunt anymore and sneak anything nice out of my spots. If it’s not one of the kids of my buddies overrunning my spots, it’s some of the cabin owners calling their buddies about what was taken off the ridge by their place. Kinda gets to me after putting in 30 yrs + time in to find the spots on a spot only to
> be bumped out or crowded out. It is public land but I usually find spots nobody else takes a second look at till I drag one out


Everybody that comes on here is looking for some kind of info. Would guess most of us Erie guys have enough friends on the lake that we get and share info with. 
Consequences for me, of someone coming on here and gloating about putting out a false report is what I think of what kind of dude he is. If this was my site I would have booted his ***.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

real reeltime said:


> Everybody that comes on here is looking for some kind of info. Would guess most of us Erie guys have enough friends on the lake that we get and share info with.
> Consequences for me, of someone coming on here and gloating about putting out a false report is what I think of what kind of dude he is. If this was my site I would have booted his ***.


If It were my site and I were gonna give someone the boot it would be you with your 96 posts in 10 years. Which tells me your more of the lurking type of people that lots of us want to mislead. 

Not the guy with over 9k in posts who obviously contributes ALOT to the forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have always said if you wait to hear about where when & how the fish are being caught you are too late to the dinner table.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Even if you don’t catch anything....
> 
> View attachment 342805


You not catching anything I dont believe it for one second lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> You not catching anything I dont believe it for one second lol


I have had one hit all Month, one hit. I have caught one fish all month, one fish. I can’t tell you how many hours I’ve put in on the River.

It has been beyond rough.

Next few sunny (warmer) days should really help. Oh we’re so close...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Acklac, It has been a dead period for me as well. I been going once or twice a week and have caught one cigar size saugeye since January 10th. Now I have a really good spot and I'll share it with you, but don't tell, ok. It's in Ohio within 10 miles of a dam/lake......mums the word.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am not gonna lie, I have asked for help before on new waters. Mainly ask just for a starting area, when it comes to rivers or creeks. I just asked about the Tuscarawas river about a month ago. I don't want any spots in particular, just a place to access the river, I can find my own spots. I am happy to help with that kinda stuff too. Don't ask for the specific spot I caught fish though.

Most guys/gals on this site are pretty good about giving general information, thats all that should be needed really. Some people want everything done for them, and you're just not gonna get that from this site. 

Facebook is the worst though. Post a picture of a fish and you will get 20 replies and PMs with "where was that caught?", "what did you use?", etc. I will post pictures of baits I make and will get a bunch of stuff wanting to know what mold it is or what recipe I used. There are just some people who want everything handed to them and don't want to put in any work.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't pass this one up. When I was a kid we fished a river and knew it like the back of my hand. The crappies were spawning and my dad asked where we caught them. Well, he had one his buddies with him and I refused to say, instead i told him if he would go fishing with us once in a while instead of sittin in the bar maybe he could go to the out of the way places where we went.That did not go well.Finally my youngest brother told him and off they went, my dad and 3 of his buddies. We never caught another fish there because of the crowd it caused. We just went on down the river a ways and found another place, but we were soon spotted and that was that. We would go to different places that they had been and caught fish, but for some reason my dad and his gang of thugs found that they could not catch crappies on PBR.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

real reeltime said:


> Sounds like a lame move to me. Posting a false report should raise eyebrows. Bragging about it should have some consequences.


For the record, the consequences are losing site access if we find someone doing this.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Ive had my wife drop me off several times while hunting because had a truck follow me twice in one week after i left my house. When i noticed the second time I drove 5 or 6 miles out of my way drove down a lane of a buddy of mine and watched him. He drove back and forth 3 or 4 times watching to see i was going to walk across field. Was never worried about him hunting my spots, but was worried about him going to landowner, and trying lease it out from under me. In todays world of social media, its tuff call helping people out, and being a good citizen and trying to keep a few spots fresh. Trash is one of the main problems. Everyone who knows Indian Lake, knows River Run is off limits for most now! Was a great saugeye spot that was ruined by inconsiderate fisherman who TRASHED the AREA! Now its fished by very few, and patrolled nightly! So people that troll and say spots cant be lost because of trash and not so nice people, ask the owners of these private docks!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I am not gonna lie, I have asked for help before on new waters.


As I have said, for the most part I don't think it is the "regulars" on any board who are a problem. IMO the problem is the old "loose lips sink ships"-- not who you are speaking with but who else might be listening. 
And for the most part, bank spots are the issue. Generally small in size and at least semi-easily accessible, they are the most vulnerable to mass invasions.
Though I have to say that I cringe when I see the local boat fishing youtubers being careless with their camera shots.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember taking some crappie sandwiches into work, passing them out and hearing wow, great, tasty, this is fish? And then comes the anticipated question where'd ya get these at? My answer would always be either "in the water" or Mickeedees where else?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Growing up as a kid, my neighbor used to take me fishing and he taught me a lot about how to fish. As a got a little older, when he would come home with a good catch, I often asked, "where did you go". The response was always the same "I don't remember saying". Still makes me laugh thinking about him smirking when he said that.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

real reeltime said:


> Everybody that comes on here is looking for some kind of info. Would guess most of us Erie guys have enough friends on the lake that we get and share info with.
> Consequences for me, of someone coming on here and gloating about putting out a false report is what I think of what kind of dude he is. If this was my site I would have booted his ***.


who said it was here????


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> If It were my site and I were gonna give someone the boot it would be you with your 96 posts in 10 years. Which tells me your more of the lurking type of people that lots of us want to mislead.
> 
> Not the guy with over 9k in posts who obviously contributes ALOT to the forums.
> 
> ...


Thank you BB


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

KaGee said:


> For the record, the consequences are losing site access if we find someone doing this.


Yes sir.. I help everyone on here thru pm only. I did this on a Facebook group just to see for the above reason..I have only respected everyone on here. Many will tell you so.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes sir.. I help everyone on here thru pm only. I did this on a Facebook group just to see for the above reason..I have only respected everyone on here. Many will tell you so.


No explanation is needed st


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I might try crappie tomorrow if alum is open.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just what consequences should I endure, im curious?


A GOOD PADDLING but you would like it too much!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You tease


NewbreedFishing said:


> A GOOD PADDLING but you would like it too much!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I can sell a few of SHAKEDOWNs spots...for a dollar 2 .98


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

NewbreedFishing said:


> A GOOD PADDLING but you would like it too much!!





Saugeye Tom said:


> You tease


Yes NBF...you are surely encouraging ST to give out false hot spots.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Soooo.......on another note..............can anybody give me the scoop on a recent fishing spot that's on fire right now. 
My van is packed, rods are ready, tank is gassed and I'm ready to travel 5 hours anywhere in the state. --Tim


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I can sell a few of SHAKEDOWNs spots...for a dollar 2 .98


Come on we all know that shakedown can’t find a fish to save his life even if he had a bathtub full of them


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow said:


> Soooo.......on another note..............can anybody give me the scoop on a recent fishing spot that's on fire right now.
> My van is packed, rods are ready, tank is gassed and I'm ready to travel 5 hours anywhere in the state. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 343075


Drive an hour south to that one bridge then walk 724 paces down stream cross to the other side walk 125 paces upstream and cast to the stick that is 21 feet out and sticking up exactly 1.5"


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Drive an hour south to that one bridge then walk 724 paces down stream cross to the other side walk 125 paces upstream and cast to the stick that is 21 feet out and sticking up exactly 1.5"


What color?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

threeten said:


> What color?


Hot dog


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Drive an hour south to that one bridge then walk 724 paces down stream cross to the other side walk 125 paces upstream and cast to the stick that is 21 feet out and sticking up exactly 1.5"


He's not lying. That's exactly where we got into them today. You've never seen so many shad. 
On a serious note, Dan did catch 3 fish on one Vibee today. No kidding. A crappie on the front hook, and 2 snagged shad on the back. Hows that for maximizing a cast?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My brother and I used to fish a few creek's. We'd wear a pair of old sneakers, and walk upstream, catching crayfish, and put a few in my old army surplus canvas shoulder bag. Just a #2 hook through the tail and cast upstream, let it drift back, on the current. Smallmouth bass love crawdads. Not a lot of big ones, but, it was more about catching those darned crawdads,and what was around the next bend. A couple of 3 pounders and one that we believe could have gone about 5#. Just about every spring that creek would be different. We learned a long time ago that, a lot of people, fishermen, and hunters, can be just as bad as an invasive species. I will share techniques and a few tips. But I have had enough of the Trolls! We, my brother and I grew up wanting desperately to go hunting and fishing, like our Uncle. He always made false promises. As we were old enough to drive and get around, we did just that! Our Uncle soon came to regret those false promises. We and our best friend learned how to hunt,fish and well...
I poured over hundreds of magazines, and books from the guys who made the fishing tackle and wrote the articles about fishing and hunting. Then going to the lakes and streams to try these new techniques. This is what Freedom is all about! Going to jail or prison would be an infraction of my life outdoors. I have known people who went to prison, and for me, No way! Just shoot me now!?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

When I was in middle school/high school, my dad and me used to fish the Ohio River all the time. I would come home from school, get the fishing stuff ready, and when he would come home from work we would head out. From spring through fall, we probably fished 5 days a week. It would piss my mom off because if they were hitting, we would be late for dinner. 

We would track the river based upon heights reported in the paper, used to have a notebook full of water heights, weather, water clarity, and fish reports. I could tell you by the height of the water and what gates they had open if it was gonna be a good day or a bad day. There was a community of guys who used to fish down there all the time. We would share info amongst ourselves. Anybody else got the obligator "caught a few here and there" answer. 

Also during this time, I used to fish a good bit with my buddy and his dad, especially through the summer when we were off from school. His dad was a big outdoorsman and owned his own business, so he would leave work whenever he wanted to fish and hunt. We used to fish a lot of strip pits and the way you found them was to drive through fields, no google earth back then. When we would find a productive pond, it was expected that you kept it to yourself. Some ponds looked like they had never been fished, no trash, no old fishing line, no foot prints or tire tracks. Easy access ponds were the dead sea and looked like landfills, didn't want an awesome pond to turn into that.

Moral of the story, if you have some good fishing spots, keep your mouth shut about them unless you really trust the person. General info is great, specific info can turn your good spot into garbage.

Sorry for the long post, but things have changed so much in the last 30 years with the fishing community in general. I am in my late 30's and always lived by the idea that "you can't catch fish sitting on your couch." Feels like now, some people don't go out unless they are seeing reports of fish being caught, where they are catching, and what they are using.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

I have given others spots, and methods. One thing I have noticed, is most can not duplicate my success. It seems as if they 'know better', and I am trying to lead them astray. 
YMMV


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Drive an hour south to that one bridge then walk 724 paces down stream cross to the other side walk 125 paces upstream and cast to the stick that is 21 feet out and sticking up exactly 1.5"


Whoooo-hooo! i'm on it . I'm leaving right now. --Tim


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Not sure if everyone on those site realizes it but all it takes is a simple google search for say “alum creek saugeye fishing” and OGF threads will come up. You don’t have to be a member on here to read post, just to reply to post.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

mkalink said:


> View attachment 343363


What a coincidence, my spot is just to the right!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> What a coincidence, my spot is just to the right!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


 username checks out......


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

We have had a lot of rain an times are tough sometimes. Well if you're playing on a computer or your phone reading on this forum you are not fishing and that's the only way you're going to catch fish is to go fishing. Lol imho


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 343515


Not only telling someone, I have experienced someone watch me catch fish (nice smallies) from a bridge. I was coming upstream and noticed him after catching. He asked me and I told him that I had caught a couple of small ones. That hole was loaded. Next time I went there, no fish. It had been stripped and to this day it has never been the same. Also another hole I caught a 5 lber every time I fished that hole for over 2 years, then 1 day a car was parked there so I went up toward the hole and 2 guys came out with a stringer full of smallies including that 5 lber. Ruined that hole as well. I tell almost no one where I creek and river fish. I am retired so I can fish any day of the week and love it.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

snuff1 said:


> Not only telling someone, I have experienced someone watch me catch fish (nice smallies) from a bridge. I was coming upstream and noticed him after catching. He asked me and I told him that I had caught a couple of small ones. That hole was loaded. Next time I went there, no fish. It had been stripped and to this day it has never been the same. Also another hole I caught a 5 lber every time I fished that hole for over 2 years, then 1 day a car was parked there so I went up toward the hole and 2 guys came out with a stringer full of smallies including that 5 lber. Ruined that hole as well. I tell almost no one where I creek and river fish. I am retired so I can fish any day of the week and love it.


 snuff, just out of curiosity do you/did you ever own a lightish blue 2 door s-10? I know from our chats that we fish some of the same areas and this sounds oddly familiar.


----------

